# Intro and travel advice for central MX



## don_panzon (May 20, 2014)

Hey all! This is my first post and can honestly say I'm blown away by the threads I've been reading. I really appreciate everyone's transparency. The tabloids in the US make MX look like a post- apocalyptic world and it's both aggravating and scary. I have family in Tampico and hate that we have been unable to visit them. 

But I wanted to ask advice. My gf and I will be traveling in late August into DF, going to Queretaro for a wedding, then plan on visiting Guadalajara, then back to DF. Any info on any of these cities would be great. (safety, areas to visit, areas to avoid, etc.) I really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Instead of visiting Guadalajara why not visit your family in Tampico?


----------



## don_panzon (May 20, 2014)

Every time we talk to them they insist we not visit. Sucks.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

don_panzon said:


> Every time we talk to them they insist we not visit. Sucks.


Do they give you a reason?


----------



## don_panzon (May 20, 2014)

The part of town they live they say is not safe.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

don_panzon said:


> The part of town they live they say is not safe.


I would think Mexican citizens would know if the area in which they live was safe. They may sound like the "tabloids" to you, but maybe the "tabloids" know some things too. I would trust the people who live there. They are the only ones who can speak for their area. Good luck.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

The cities on your itinerary are each interesting and have things to see and do which you will probably find culturally enjoyable and fun. My suggestion is that you pick up a copy of one of the good travel guidebooks such as the one published by Lonely Planet, because they focus on travel/tourism issues as compared to expat and living in Mexico questions. The US Department of State has published, and updates regularly, travel warnings and specific cautions for parts of the country where there are special concerns. My observation has been that those cautions have been factual and helpful. My advice, generally is to limit your activities/touring to the busiest and most frequented for tourism purposes, if you are moving about without someone who is familiar with those areas. The DF is a fascinating city/area with both good Nd bad areas. Wandering into off the beaten path after dark isn't a good idea. Queretaro's historic center is a great place to base yourself or spend most of your time there. It's a city with a reputation for good policing and safety. Guadalajara is somewhat like Mexico City in that it's huge and there are good and bad areas. Basing yourself in the center of the city is probably not the best idea. We have one or more people here with a good familiarity with GDL who are better equipped to comment about that. I've very much enjoyed the cities you plan to visit. About media reports in the USA: if anything, I don't think it provides much coverage about Mexico and that it under reports the impact of the war and related terrorism and criminal activity. Best of luck with your trip planning, and the visit.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Actually, Guadalajara Centro is where a tourist would want to stay, allowing touring on foot from one of the centrally located hotels. It is where the museums, government and university buildings, main squares, the cathedral and other old churches are all located. It is also the hub for double deck tour buses, as well as easy public transportation to anywhere you might want to go; like huge modern shopping malls, Tequila, Tlaquepaque, Tonala, etc.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

In more-or-less Central Mexico, both Mexico City and Guadalajara are safe and fascinating cities in which to travel and explore their mian attractions. Listen to your relatives and avoid Tampico which is nowhere as interesting as Mexico City and Guadalajara anyway. Staying in the center of either city is no problem but try to find an interesting área for the hotel you choose.

Mexico City is a unique and huge urban zoo and a great place to visit with endless attractions. Guadalajara, on the otherr hand, while a beautiful city, is hard to enjoy by a tourist with limited time there. That city´s historic center has been vulgarized by ugly, utilitarian buildings constructed in the 1950s and 1960s replacing older buildings which, presumably were in keeping with the style of the old historic center. If I had a limited time to tour about, I might skip Guadalajara altogether since it takes a while to get to know the town´s assets.

If you choose to visit a city in Mexico beyond Mexico City and Guadalajara, I suggest Oaxaca City, Mérida or Veracruz City. They may not be in Central Mexico but it´s easy to get around this country on public transportation, especially on very nice regional discount airlines and luxury buses so, what the hell, have some fun while you are here.


----------



## don_panzon (May 20, 2014)

Wow. I really appreciate all the advice. Thank you all so much. Any suggestions on bus lines?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The son of a woman I was going with in Mexico City in the 1990's had a beautiful young girlfriend. She would always have us park around the corner when taking her home because she was ashamed of her families living conditions. I never saw their place

And then in NE Mexico it could be only a safety issue


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> The son of a woman I was going with in Mexico City in the 1990's had a beautiful young girlfriend. She would always have us park around the corner when taking her home because she was ashamed of her families living conditions. I never saw their place


What does this have to do with the topic under discussion?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> What does this have to do with the topic under discussion?



Because on page 1 I asked why he did not visit his family in Tampico and he replied the neighbor was unsafe.......


----------

